# The Rap + Hip-Hop Experiment for May-June 2015



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

In the later part of Big Pun's song, one can here the vocal sample from Earth, Wind, and Fire's song Beijo Rhythm.






The "da-di-ba" vocal sample is just exquisite, reinforcing the lighthearted approach for Joe's main hook and recapitulating the heavenly touch that Big Pun delivers in his rather atypical, not-so-heavy self-analysis comprising the song.


----------

